# !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter



## hallolo2_ (2. Februar 2016)

*!LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Es gibt schon ein ähnliches Thema aber das entspricht nicht ganz meinen Aspekten steinigt mich nicht für einen neuen Thread. Also da ich mit dem Gedanken eines Mo Ra 3s 360 spiele und der nur 200W abführen soll(ja Overkill aber LuKü wird mir zu laut und wenn schon denn schon), sollten die Lüfter enstprechend schwach/leise sein. Ich denke mal mit 4 180mmLüfter komme ich günstiger weg als mit 9 120er. Also da der das schon passiv schafft müssen die Lüfter echt nicht stark sein es geht nur darum, dass dort ein Luftzug durch den MoRa weht, da der Unterschied von passiv zu ganz schwachen Lüftern grade bei einem MoRa schon groß ist. Ganz passiv will ich wegen den Temperaturen nicht. Wie wäre es mit denen Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED ( 180x180x32mm ) | LÃ¼fter | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany Kennt jemand noch leisere 180mm Lüfter auf egal wie viel V?


----------



## chischko (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hat PWM, variable Drehzahl damit, leise und nen quadratischen Rahmen. Evtl. solltest Du anhand der rotierenden Massen und ggf. Undichtigkeiten noch über diese hier nachdenken: Phobya Silicon VibrationsdÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 180mm LÃ¼fter - Schwarz | LÃ¼fterentkopplung | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Eine Alternative wären noch diese: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 180mm (180/200mm Bohrungen) (UCTA18A-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hallolo2_ (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Verträgt es mein Mobo, wenn ich je 2 auf einen Header hänger? Habe ein H97 PLUS.


----------



## chischko (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Ja das wird wohl kein Thema sein ... Hab ich durchaus auch schon gemacht mit 2-3 Lüfern pro Header früher. Die Leistungsaufnahme von 3 W sollten kein Thema sein bzw. auch die 3-6W beim Apollish


----------



## hallolo2_ (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Ok dann werde ich mal schauen ob es ein Mora oder ein neues Gehäuse wird ich werde dann berichten danke


----------



## chischko (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Ich würde zum MoRa beratend tendieren, aber deine Entscheidung. Bin gespannt!


----------



## HordyH (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Gab es nicht mal von pcgh in Gefahr nen test wo die 48 Lüfter an einen Header gehangen haben?!


----------



## chischko (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Das hab ich nun nicht gefunden, aber das: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/274288-wieviel-luefter-vertraegt-ein-header.html 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...fter-aber-nur-4-fan-header-auf-mainboard.html


----------



## sok904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Wäre es nicht schlauer die 4 180ger dann über ein Adapter direkt vom Netzteil mit Strom versorgen zu lassen. 5 V Adapter und fertig? Weiß ja nicht was du für ein MoBo hast aber mich persönlich würde es ja nerven wenn die 180ger bei jedem Lastwechsel rauf und runter drehen. Aber wenn du den Wert auf 50% oder so fixen kannst sollte das wohl auch gehen.
Wenn du PWM willst dann geht mein Vorschlag natürlich nicht ohne weiteres. Die meisten MoBos haben aber meines Wissens nach nur den CPU Header als PWM Ausführung, wenn du nicht gerade ein High-End Ding hast.


----------



## TheJudge (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*



sok904 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht schlauer die 4 180ger dann über ein Adapter direkt vom Netzteil mit Strom versorgen zu lassen. 5 V Adapter und fertig? Weiß ja nicht was du für ein MoBo hast aber mich persönlich würde es ja nerven wenn die 180ger bei jedem Lastwechsel rauf und runter drehen. Aber wenn du den Wert auf 50% oder so fixen kannst sollte das wohl auch gehen.
> Wenn du PWM willst dann geht mein Vorschlag natürlich nicht ohne weiteres. Die meisten MoBos haben aber meines Wissens nach nur den CPU Header als PWM Ausführung, wenn du nicht gerade ein High-End Ding hast.



Da er ein Asus Board hat kann er die Lüfter über die Fan Xpert Software steuern lassen, funktioniert für einen Semi-Passiv Betrieb top und kein ständiges anlaufen der Lüfter

Aber auch per PWM solltest du kein Problem haben, hast ja 2 4 4Pol Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse auf deinem MB, daher 2 Y-PWM Kabel und dann hättest du die da auch alle dran.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Das Video mit den 48 Lüftern habe ich gesehen aber des waren ja Minilüfter mit ensprechender Leistungsaufnahme.
Achso das mit dem USBAdapter hatte ich mir überlegt aber die haben ja 5V mal 1a also 5Watt und beim anlaufen ist das glaube ich zu wenig oder irre ich mich?  Mein Mobo kann zwischen PWM und DC wechseln bis auf den CPUAusgang der ist auf PWM festgenagelt. Ich denke mal die vorderen Gehäuselüfter werden einfach auf 7V/5V bleiben und der hintere kommt dann noch ans MoBo. Die zwei PWM180er kommen dann an CPUFan und ChaFan1. Aber nach dem Review der Noctua Redux 140 spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein MoRa 420 LT zu holen und die Redux draufzuschnallen. Bei den ELoops wäre mir die Preis Leistung für 9 Lüfter zu schlecht gewesen aber die Noctua Redux sind einfach mal like a boss bei !900! RPM mit 13-14DB sowas von VERDAMMT leise und wenn man die auf 5V runterzieht(auf 12V auch unhörbar also eig net nötig) oder die PWM Version nimmt und die auf 10% betreibt sind sie denke ich mal wirklich UNHÖRBAR und noch leiser als die Scythe Slip Streams 500RPM. Und andere Lüfter sind bei 900 RPM schon verdammt laut und die sind einfach bei fast 1000RPM leiser als mancher Lüfter auf 7V.
EDIT: Achso die Lüfter Noctua NF-P14s redux-900 140x140x25mm 900 U/min 13.2


----------



## sok904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Anscheinend sollte ich mir dann mal ein neues MoBo kaufen


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Warum was haste denn als MoBo? So schlimm kann das mit den Lüftern ja nicht sein





sok904 schrieb:


> Anscheinend sollte ich mir dann mal ein neues MoBo kaufen


----------



## sok904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

ach frag nicht. Nen 5 Jahre altes MSI 770 C-45. XD
Da sind die mangelhaften Lüfteranschlüsse mein geringstes Prob.
Ich warte auf ZEN. Dann kommt alles neu. Falls das Müll ist werde ich wohl zu Intel wechseln.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Ja gut das ist verständlich.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: !LEISE! 180mm Lüfter*

Wie wären die Temps denn bei einem passiven Mo Ra 3 420 bei einer später OCten Gtx 970 und einem E3 1231v3?
EDIT: Oh sorry für den Doppelpost war nicht bewusst.


----------

